# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday brandy

## canuck

Have a great day brandy.   :Smile:

----------


## Iffy

Hope you had a nice birthday Brandy ! X

----------


## brandy

thanks *G* had a day off.. and got to spend it with the family! so a good day all around *G* thanks guys!

----------


## poppett

Belated birthday greetings from me too, Brandy.

Glad you enjoyed a family day.

----------


## Dadie

Happy 35th Brandy!

----------


## brandy

Evil witch! *g* i will get you!

----------

